# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 >  نگاهی اجمالی به دلفی دات نت

## Inprise

سلام



دلفی دات نت راه حل بورلند برای پوشش نیازهای توسعه گران در راستای تولید و توسعه نرم افزار مبتنی بر فناوری دات نت مایکروسافت است ( دات نت ، خود ، اختراع بورلند است ، یک سال  پیش به استناد برخی اخبار و مصاحبه ها مقاله ای در سایت برنامه نویس سابق نوشتم که مؤید همین مساله بود - م )


- دلفی دات نت دارای کتابخانهء قدرتمند و ویژهء خود بنام  VCL . NET است که ضمن استقرار بر فراز دات نت ، از قابلیتهای توسعه سریع نرم افزار ( Rapid Application Development ) بصورت یکتائی بهره مند است . ( پروداکتیویتی دلفی دات نت هم مثل بقیه محصولات بورلند در تقابل با محصولات مایکروسافت ، بالاتر است - م )

- دلفی دات نت کنترلهای استاندارد دات نت ( FCL ) و اسمبلی های نوشته شده در دیگر زبانهای دات نت را حمایت میکند .

- دلفی دات نت بطور کامل تولید و توسعه  ASP .NET را حمایت میکند .

- دلفی دات نت فراهم کننده های ویژهء خود برای دسترسی به  SQL Server , Oracle , DB2 , Interbase را ارائه کرده و قواعد خاص خود برای تولید فراهم کننده برای بقیه بانکهای داده رابطه ای را ارائه نموده است . ( بابا ترجمه ! -م )

- دلفی دات نت دارای راه حل مدلسازی همزمان نرم افزار ویژه ای است که به چرخهء طراحی و تولید نرم افزار کمک شایانی مینماید . (  و البته  ECO که ازش نامی برده نشده - م )




- دلفی دات نت تولید برنامه های ویندوز  و برنامه های وب با استاندارد دات نت را حمایت میکند ، تولید نرم افزار تحت دلفی دات نت از همان منطقی پیروی میکند که سی شارپ و وی بی دات نت بر پایهء آن استوارند .




- دلفی دات نت دارای یک محیط مجتمع توسعه نرم افزار (  IDE ) بسیار قدرتمند است . قابلیت تکمیل خودکار ساختار کد ها ، سازماندهی بهینه متن کد ، شماره گذاری ، جستجوی ترکیبی ، دسترسی سریع و آسان به اجزاء ،اشکال زدای مجتمع  و ... در حد اعلای خود در این محیط وجود دارند .



- با استفاده از کتابخانه قدرتمند  VCL .NET ( در کنار کنترلهای استاندارد یا ثالث موجود برای بستر دت نت -  FLC ) میتوانید به سرعت برنامه های وب را توسعه دهید . ( اینبار هم سرعت و قدرت در دلفی مجتمع شده و مایکروسافت ، باز هم در حوزهء بهینه گی چرخهء تولید عقبه - م )





سرویسها وب نیز ( همانند نسخه های قبلی دلفی علی الخصوص دلفی 6 که "اولین" پیاده کننده عملی سرویس وب بین محیطهای توسعه نرم افزار تحت ویندوز و کایلیکس تحت لینوکس بود ) بخوبی حمایت میشوند .

اقتباس از مطلب Zarko Gajic مسئول بخش دلفی  about.com
منبع : http://delphi.about.com/library/weekly/aa122003a.htm

خوش باشید
اینپرایز

----------


## Inprise

لیستی از قابلیتهای نسخهء  Architect دلفی دات نت :

<span dir=ltr>

Borland® Delphi™ RAD development for the Microsoft® .NET Framework, including VCL Forms, Windows® Forms,
ASP.NET, Web Forms, Web Services, ADO.NET, and more

Integrated Delphi language compiler, debugger, editor with CodeInsight™ and ErrorInsight,™ and LiveTools
such as Windows Forms, VCL Forms and Web Forms designers, Object Inspector, and more

Microsoft .NET Framework functionality, including data access, image generation, XML, regular expressions,
performance monitoring and logging, transactions, file upload, message queuing, and more

XML Web Services, Web Forms, Windows Forms .NET GUI applications, Windows .NET CUI (Console User Interface)
applications, services, utilities, and components offer the full capabilities of the Microsoft .NET SDK (included)

Borland® Data Provider (BDP) for ADO.NET simplifies database access in .NET applications and provides seamlessly
“switchable” enterprise license drivers for Borland InterBase,® IBM® DB2,® Microsoft® SQL Server™ 2000, and Oracle 9i™

Borland Data Provider (BDP) for ADO.NET with high-performance seamlessly “switchable” local licensed
database drivers for Borland InterBase, MSDE 2000, and Microsoft® Access

Borland® Enterprise Core Objects (ECO™) runtime platform provides an instant model-powered .NET enterprise
architecture and automatic object-level capabilities such as transactions, caching, versioning, and querying

ECO object-relational persistence mapper provides seamless model-powered mapping of cached objects
to SQL databases and XML files

Visually create and edit the UML™ model with the LiveSource™ model designer, powered by Borland Together®
technology, and import and export UML models between Delphi™ and a variety of popular modeling tools
Delphi Code Visualization powered by Borland Together technology provides a live UML model view of your
Delphi code at all times

Borland® DB Web Controls make creating rich data-driver ASP.NET applications a snap

Powerful, yet easy to use WYSIWYG HTML/Web forms designer for rapidly building rich ASP.NET Web applications

Advanced enterprise development tools include code behind, remote debugging, ASP.NET, and HTML code completion

Easily create ASP.NETXML Web Services, and easily add XML Web Services that run on other machines to
your .NET applications

Standard set of familiar VCL controls for the Microsoft .NET Framework with VCL Visual Form inheritance and Form linking

Import and use standard third-party Win Forms Controls in .NET applications using VCL

Support for dbExpress™ data access architecture, Borland® Database Engine (BDE) local database access
(Paradox® and dBASE®), and DataSnap (formerly MIDAS) clients

Borland Optimizeit™ Profiler for the Microsoft .NET Framework

Integrated Borland StarTeam® 5.4 Standard software configuration management system

Borland Delphi™ 7, Borland CaliberRM™ plug-in client UI, Borland InterBase Developer Edition, Borland InterBase
Express,™ ComponentOne® Studio Enterprise for Borland® Delphi™ 8, Indy components, InstallShield Express™
Borland Edition, Rave Reports,® WiseOwl Demeanor for .NET, Personal Edition, Microsoft SQL Server 2000, and IBM DB2</span>

نیازهای سیستمی دلفی دات نت برای نصب و اجرا :

<span dir=ltr>

Intel® Pentium® II-class processor, 450 MHz
(Intel® Pentium® III-class processor, 850 MHz+ recommended)
• Microsoft® Windows Server™ 2003
Microsoft Windows XP,® Professional
Windows® 2000, Professional
Windows® 2000 Server
• 128 MB RAM (256 MB recommended)
• 700 MB hard disk space; 600 MB hard disk space (Professional Edition)
• CD-ROM or DVD-ROM drive
• SVGA or higher resolution monitor
• Mouse or other pointing device

</span>

----------


## SSP_Software_team

> - دلفی دات نت فراهم کننده های ویژهء خود برای دسترسی به SQL Server , Oracle , DB2 , Interbase را ارائه کرده و قواعد خاص خود برای تولید فراهم کننده برای بقیه بانکهای داده رابطه ای را ارائه نموده است . ( بابا ترجمه ! -م )


کودومش بهتره به نظر شما ADO.net یا این؟یه توضیحی بدین لطفا

----------


## Inprise

بخش اصلی راهکارهای دسترسی به اطلاعات دلفی دات نت مبتنی بر  ADO .NET است !  :wink:

----------


## phantasm

دستتون درد نکنه آقای اینپرایز جالب بود :wink: 
فقط اینجاش رو متوجه نشدم: :oops: 



> - دلفی دات نت کنترلهای استاندارد دات نت ( FCL ) و اسمبلی های نوشته شده در دیگر زبانهای دات نت را حمایت میکند .


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدین.

----------


## Inprise

ماژولهای مستقل قابل کاربرد مجدد را در فرهنگ دات نت ، اسمبلی ، میگویند . حالا اگر شما با سی شارپ یک اسمبلی نوشته باشید میتوانید از آن در دلفی استفاده کنید .

----------


## SSP_Software_team

آقای اینپرایز اگه در دلفی دات نت از کلاس فرم ویندوز دات نت برای برنامه استفاده بشه یا هر اسمبلی دیگر دات نت هنگام استفاده مشتری باید netframework. نصب بشه یا دلفی بازم اونارو تو exe کامل خودش ترکیب میکنه و احتیاجی به netframework. نیست؟
ممنون

----------


## DlphIran

سلام
من دلفی 6 کار می کنم
می خواستم بدونم اگر بخوام از دلفی دات نت برای کارام استفاده کنم راحت هست یا نه
مثلا اگر چند تا برنامه بانک اطلاعاتی داشته باشم می تونم تو دات نت هم همین ها رو عینا بنویسم یا نه؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> می خواستم بدونم اگر بخوام از دلفی دات نت برای کارام استفاده کنم راحت هست یا نه


درباره تفاوت پلت فرم های Win32 و Net. جستجو و تحقیق کنید.
در ضمن یه نگاهی هم به تاریخ پست ها بندازید، این تاپیک مال  2 سال پیش بود.

----------

